# My trade with AnTraXx



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,
To say I am elated would be an understatement. In some private conversations with Jens a trade was worked out. This AWESOME Slingshot is my MINE!!!! all MINE!! I am happy to share it with you but remember it is MINE!! all MINE!!!   
I guess most of you do not know me very personally but I would like to confess I am a tool junkie! Yesterday I serviced my routers in my shop. I have 9. Almost embarassing  The reason I share this is if you are like me you think Jens is producing these beautiful slingshots in a nice well equipped shop. Perhaps you will be as suprised as I was that he works on a balcony of his apartment building!!!! Shocking a home builder producing awesome quality slings on his balcony!!!! It is getting cold their now! Hang in their Jens!!! The curious will wonder why an "S" for me? My wifes name is "Shelley" LUCKY me!! In more ways than one!
Thanks for this awesome Slingshot Jens! It is a treasure!

All photo credits to Jens!!!!
Here are some details
The 5 Core Layers are Guttagliss and Aluminum.
Ebony Handle
The Spacers are Vulcanfibre
The Fork is Zebrano
Forktips Stabilized Bog-Oak
The Letter S is Green-Stabilized Poplar Burl
An Awesome mosacic pin
Brass lined lanyard hole
Brass fork pinning
leather lanyard
11 cm wide
15 cm high
25mm thick
fork gap is 7cm
weight 4 .oz


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Absolutely amazing my freind. :bowdown: Anyone would treasure one of these in their collection. Great build possibly another SSOTM.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome "S" Super Shelley slinger. SOTM quality. Gorgeous.
Thank you for sharing......would like to see what you sent to Jens.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A stunning work of art. One that anyone would love to have in their collection. Congrats!

Todd


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Congratulations , that is fantastic, a wonderful heirloom piece.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Can-opener,

Thanks for sharing another masterpiece from Antraxx. It is stunning, gorgeous. . .

Darren


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

This must be some sort of a hoax. There is simply no way to make a slingshot that cool. Awesome.

winnie


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Un-freakin'-believable! And on a balcony?! That's just amazing.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Antraxx is quite the craftsman! I'm very happy for you Randy! You deserve one of his great pieces  That's one heck of a beautiful slinger, love the blue/green color.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Really a stunning piece. What a collection of materials.


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

This is a mighty fine slingshot and your enthusiasm is absolutely justified. I wish you enjoyable hours with this beautiful piece of craftsmanship 

Cheers, M.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

What a stunning piece. You are a lucky guy, can opener!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

She's pretty!!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

As Mr.BC Salinger and all the others have said amazing, awesome and adjectives can't adequate to describe this craftsmans skills.

I truely cannot await my own.

Congratulations Sir on yor ownership of what will surely be in years to come a piece of slingshot history.

Cheers Allan


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thats a beauty!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Antraxx (now I know his name is Jens) makes great slingshots, and maybe something else....who knows? You had a beautiful "S" mate.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Trade rules again!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

That is absolutely stunning, only one thing wrong, it's not mine.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

mr. green said:


> Awesome "S" Super Shelley slinger. SOTM quality. Gorgeous.
> Thank you for sharing......would like to see what you sent to Jens.


I sent him the "Ergo Bone" with the florescent green scales along with a spare set of black scales with florescent green underlying. You can see it here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26805-ergo-bone-in-aluminium-ornamented/ He is still waiting for mine to arrive. I hope he likes it as much as I like mine.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very well done!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

More fantastic work from Antraxx! The highlight of this one is the colour match between the inlay and green laminate.

Such consistently beautiful work from both of you


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

HOW DOEs HE DO THAT, that is a phenomenal slingshot, you are very lucky


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you very much Randy for such a positive Feedback 

I´m really really glad you like her! As you know i was quite nervous about this trade since your work looks absolutly Flawless to me!

I´m literally "on the edge of my seat" because it can´t take long for mine to arrive which makes my mouth water everytime i see the pics.

Can´t wait to take her out for some shots (of steel and of pixels).

Have fun my friend, and take care :wave:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

what a nice trade "this forum Rocks" i like your craftiness skills of both of you !!!!! ( oh oh my "denglish" gets worth and worth ! )

cheers


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm now a little jealous, but only slightly. Because I feel that I'm capable of something similar made a mess . But its stunning work indeed. Really beautiful!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

EpicAussie888 said:


> HOW DOEs HE DO THAT, that is a phenomenal slingshot, you are very lucky


With own hands


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Holy cow! A true treasure, sir!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Thank you very much Randy for such a positive Feedback
> 
> I´m really really glad you like her! As you know i was quite nervous about this trade since your work looks absolutly Flawless to me!
> 
> ...


LOL, now I am the nervous one hoping you are as happy with the trade as I am


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome "S" Super Shelley slinger. SOTM quality. Gorgeous.
> ...


The "Ergo Bone" is just as awesome. Excellent trade. Trade rules.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That's amazing looking.


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

When it comes to inlays and laminating, there are few that can touch Antraxx's work. I love that he shows you don't need a big shop full of expensive tools to turn out a very high quality piece of work. It's really the tools in the hands of the craftsman that make it happen. Nice trade, and an absolutely beautiful slingshot! B)


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You got something very special there Can-Opener. Great looking frame from a true Master Craftsman. Enjoy Bud!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gadzooks, what a looker. Something like that would be a showpiece for me. How can I compare it? Okay, like holding a pristine unfired Colt Single Action Army, to me, I'd want to keep it that way. Others to shoot but this is purely a looker to me. You two are top drawer in the craftsmanship division. Thanks for sharing this beautiful shooter with us.


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

That slingshot is [email protected] Congratulations..


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

You both are top craftsman, in an exchange between you two nothing can go wrong, an awesome shooter AnTrAxX :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

master of hammergrip :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

No News yet about your Package Randy, i´ll contact you as soon as i hear something.

Thanks again for the kind words Guys and Thanks Randy for adding so many Pics. This month was really crowded for me...i had a hard time just in "updating" my Gallery.

I think i will step back a bit from now on. Getting dark early and it´s very cold outside.

Just wanted to add two more pics here, because i noticed there was none of the Backside.

I only did one letter on the front this time because the Letter S was very challenging compared to the last ones...one more to go


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Amazing photography, too


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a lot of work, very intricate... nice piece!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Fits to the slingshot, beautiful pictures :wub: !!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you very much Bill.

Such a feedback from a master like you is much appreciated :wub:


----------

